# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Qeleshja(plisi) dhe origjina e saj !

## medaur

Jam bere kurioz te dij se a eshte autentike apo e huazuar qeleshja(plisi) , por nuk po gjej material per kete gje , a ka mundesi te me ndihmoni me mendimet e diturine tuaj per ceshtjen apo te me tregoni ndonje sit ku mund te lexoj dicka me shume ?
Faleminderit.

----------


## Homza

GEnesis, cfar lidhje ka qeleshja e bardhe me sebet e zi mer, se marr vesh?

Qeleshja e bardhe, cperdoret nga zonat e veriut te shqiperise dhe gjith Kosoves, mua sinqerisht me prek shum ne shpirt kur shof naj plak ktu ne Londer me plis te bardhe ne kok, mendoj qe nje histori e gjat she dhum e pervujtshme percon mesazhet e saj nepermjet plisit te bardhe.

----------


## Hyllien

Domosdo qe eshte nje histori shume e gjate, por ceshtja eshte se rruazat e asaj historie ruhen diku tjeter.

----------


## Homza

E gjith histroia apo kultura ballkanike ka ngjashmeri me njera tjetren ama nuk do te thot qe ato nuk jan autoktone e nje vendi, sic eshte qeleshja e bardhe per Shqiptarin, apo fustani me papuce me gogla e Grekut.

----------


## Hyllien

Qeleshja dhe fustani jane si kapaku dhe tenxherja. Mesaduket ti e paske percaktu se kujt i perket tenxherja. Rrjedhimisht ate kapakun un e shoh pa funksion si "shqiptar". Hajt se e ndrite dhe ti plako.

----------


## alibaba

> E gjith histroia apo kultura ballkanike ka ngjashmeri me njera tjetren ama nuk do te thot qe ato nuk jan autoktone e nje vendi, sic eshte qeleshja e bardhe per Shqiptarin, apo fustani me papuce me gogla e Grekut.


Fustani s'ka tbaj me grekun, asht shqiptar e përdor si ne veri si ne jug.

----------


## BARAT

> E gjith histroia apo kultura ballkanike ka ngjashmeri me njera tjetren ama nuk do te thot qe ato nuk jan autoktone e nje vendi, sic eshte qeleshja e bardhe per Shqiptarin, apo fustani me papuce me gogla e Grekut.



FUSTANELLA SHQIPTARE

TO MRS. BYRON, Prevesa, November 12, 1809

...In nine days I reached Tepaleen (TEPELENA,nese ka nga ata qe se kane idene, ashtu si per fustanellen, se Bajroni ka qene aty-shenim i BARAT). Our journey was much prolonged by the torrents that had fallen from the mountains, and intersected the roads. I shall never forget the singular scene on entering Tepaleen at five in the afternoon, as the sun was going down. It brought to my mind (with some change of dress, however) Scott's description of Branksome Castle in his Lay, and the feudal system. The Albanians, in their dresses, (the most magnificent in the world, consisting of a long white kilt, gold-worked cloak, crimson velvet gold-laced jacket and waistcoat, silver-mounted pistols and daggers,) the Tartars with their high caps, the Turks in their vast pelisses and turbans, the soldiers and black slaves with the horses, the former in groups in an immense large open gallery in front of the palace....

shkeputur nga letrat qe i niste Bajroni nenes se tij kur udhetonte ne viset e shqiptareve (ke dhe foton sa per ilustrim)

nuk e solla te perkthyer, por e solla nga origjinali me qellim qe ju djemka patriote dhe ju te tjeret dallakauke qe duke u nisur nga "qytetarizmi" i larte na bekeni edhe fajtore qe s qenkemi vllezer me komshijte tane veriore e jugore, qe aq shume na duan sa moren cdo gje tonen..pra nuk e solla ne shqip qe ta shijoni sic e shkroi Bajroni per nenen e tij.

Ky eshte nje pasazh i shkurter per ti treguar zotnise hom za , se ato goglat qe kishte merak, ato qe perdorin vlai greki, jane ca fotokopje tenat te suljoteve, arvanitasve&CO qe bene luften dhe moren...goglat..s moren gje. E keqja qendron se gomarin edhe po e leve me vija zeber s behet, gomar ngelet..ata i moren po i kane bere ca minifunde te shkelqyera qe nxjerr ne pah perqindjen e larte te "ashtuve" qe kane

.....................

QELESHJA

eshte totalisht shqiptare,e te gjithe viseve. Mbi te gjitha eshte pellazgjike. ketu me poshte o i menduar ke nje foto qe mbase i bie ne te kush eshte. eshte nje nga fotot me klasike te qeleshes ne antikitet (per mua),por ka edhe shume te tjera ku perendite jane mbajtese te saj. 




> Jam bere kurioz te dij se a eshte autentike apo e huazuar qeleshja(plisi) , por nuk po gjej material per kete gje , a ka mundesi te me ndihmoni me mendimet e diturine tuaj per ceshtjen apo te me tregoni ndonje sit ku mund te lexoj dicka me shume ?
> Faleminderit


fakti qe ju po diskutoni te kujt jane keto trashegimi tonat, tregon se jeni totalisht jashte loje dhe me kete rast, duke menduar qe ju jeni shtyre nga deshira e mire, po ju them nje fjale te urte:
"Ruaju nga sakati se nuk di ku godet dhe sa vret"-populli shqiptar ca vite me pare

----------


## PRI-LTN

Herakliu eshte ai me qeleshen labe ne koke?

Ne albumin e librit "PELLAZGET origjina jone e mohuar" tregohet nje skulpture e Odiseut me qeleshe ne koke. Po ne ate liber eshte edhe statuja e nje bariu me fustanelle, qeleshe dhe nje dash mbi supe, e datuar si e shekullit te III p.e.s.

----------


## Kreksi

Ne nje figurine qe kam pare dikund Odiseun me nje qeleshe ne koke ate jam duke e kerkuar qe te sjelli ketu, ama duhet ta gjeje te skanoj e pastaj do e shifni....
Qeleshja eshte pa dyshim mivjaçare tek shqiptarët por mos harroni se kjo tradit e punimit te qelesheve dhe te tirqve(tirki) nga leshi i i shkulur i deleve eshte pare edhe ne viset tjera si ne Polonie, jo larg Krakoves, aty malesoret e atyre anve mbajne te njejtit tirqi si ne, pra tirqit dhe plisi nese shkojne bashkë si nje komplet, atehere  duhet kerkuar se nga e moren polaket kete model ?
Keshtu qe ndoshta do gjejm edhe origjinen e plisit.
Shkrimtari i njohur frengë, Rable, kur i ka pare shqiptaret me keta plisa i ka quajtur gerrxhole te vezeve ....

----------


## alibaba

Polakët nuk janë ndonjë popull uniform. Ka dhe nga ata që janë me prejardhje vendase por të asimiluar.
Fise pellazge të asimiluar kemi dhe sot në mesin e ukrainasve, polakëve rumunëve etj kështuqë nuk është çudi që kultura jonë të jetë e pranishme edhe në ato vende.

----------


## ScarFace_23

Qe ta marresh vesh ti autor i kesaj teme,puna qeleshes eshte icik e gjate.Qe ne fillimet e historise puna ka qene kshu.Qeleshja ka ardhur ne jete,nga nje bashkesi barijsh te cilet kullosnin dhente,dhe sic dihet ne dimer ne male bie shume bore.U mblodhen kto e pleqerun muhabetin,se kishin ftofet te shkretet se kapele ska pas atehere,theren i dele ene me lekuren e deles e ropen,e lemuan ene bene te gjithe nga nje qeleshe.Ja kjo ishte e verteta......sipas asaj qe une kam degjuar se sic thone ku ka ze seshte pa gje.Ky eshte versioni im,ju keni mendimin tuaj.Ju mbase se besoni kete,por ne do rrojm ene do e mesojme te verteten,kete te vertete qe po na mundon prej shekujsh.Qysh eshte krijuar qeleshja.......

----------


## alibaba

Njeriu ka filluar të mbajë kafshë shtëpiake që nga mileniumi i 9 para Krishtit.
Pra qeleshja duhet të jetë shumë e vjetër.

----------


## Hyllien

Por nuk e shef mer daje postimin e atit Baratit siper ? Mire ata barinjte therren delet, po perendite c'ne me qeleshe ne koke ?

----------


## Kreksi

Heh, ia kafutur koti ....PO 9UDITEM? NUKE QENKA MUNDUAR FARE KETE HERE;

Po per te te bere qeleshen or zotri, a  e din ti se sa pune duhet .

Pika  e pare nga ftofti qeleshja mbron por jo vetem te ftohtit por edhe shiun sepse leshi i deleve mbante ajkë ( qe  ne shqiperi per habi i thonin krem) e ajka  e pengon te lagshtit te depertoje ne kete menyre ishte nje lloje parashiu apo mbrojtse shiu.
Ne Astrakan e vendet tjera aziatike qeleshja tradicionale e tyre behet nga lekura e tere e qingjit, qysh pa pjellur delja ;;;

----------


## D@mian

> Ne nje figurine qe kam pare dikund Odiseun me nje qeleshe ne koke ate jam duke e kerkuar qe te sjelli ketu, ama duhet ta gjeje te skanoj e pastaj do e shifni....


Ka pamje te shumta, si nga lashtesia edhe ne kopje me te vonshme qe paraqesin njerez me variante te ndryshme qeleshesh...

Odiseu

----------


## Zëu_s

Ne kete forum eshte thene edhe me heret qe Plisi symbolizon gjysmen e vezez kozmike, nga e cila veze doli Perendia qe krojoj çdo gje, krijoj jeten. Eshte mjaft interesante te vezhgosh se si p.sh. nusja kur hyne separi here ne shtepi te dhendrit, i duhet te ulet ne nje Plis te kthyer mbrapsht dhe ta vendose nje Plis tjeter ne koke. Pra sikur perendia qe doli nga veza kozmike apo veza e botrave dhe solli jeten, ashtu edhe nusja "del" nga veza dhe sjell jeten ne ate shtepi.

E tere veshja kombetare paraqet at religjion monoteist te pellazgeve, ose symbolizon Perendiun/Krijuesin e plotfuqishem.

Si per shembull menget e Gunes qe nuk vishen por perthakohen ose lidhen pas shpindes symbolizojne krehet/flatrat e perendise. Sepse religjioni i vjeter (ose me mire te themi religjioni origjinal nga i cili kopjuan popujt tjere e sidomos popujt semit) thot qe kur Krijuesi doli nga veza kozmike/ veza e botrave, ai kishte edhe kreh/flatra ...

etj. etj. etj.


Ps.: Kete far teorije te krijimit e thot edhe Bibla ne menyre indirekte ne Gjeneza apo Genesis.

----------


## Zëu_s

Ja shikoni krehet/flatrat e Perendise/Krijuesit te çdo gjeje:

(shum me vone krishterimi falsifikoj (sikur çdo gje tjeter) dhe jua mbathi keta kreh/flatra Engjujve)

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Qeleshe per veriun e  Qylaf per jugun...

----------


## Ilmi Veliu

Iliret kane perdorur kater lloj kesulash (Kapelash- kapucesh)
Dardanet kane perdorur kapucin e rrumbullaket qe e perdorin so kosovaret. Dardania, nga Nishi (Naisus) e deri te Shkupi, Tetova e Gostivari, (Scuoi, Oeneum dhe Draudakum) Nga mali Bukovik nr jug te Gostivarit e deri te Ohri Struga, Dibra e deri te Mavrova kane jetuar Penestet me kryeqytet Uscana (Kercova) dhe ky fis ilir i ka pasur kapuqin e rrafshet qe ne kohen e Skenderbeut eshte quajtur kesule dibrane sepse e ka perdorur e gjith krahina e Dibres. Shqiperia e Veriut mbankapuq te rrafshet por eshte shume me i shkurter se ai dibran. Shqiperia e jugut mabn qeleshe te rrumbullaket por shum me e gjate se ajo dardane,kapuqi i Laberise. Kesulat qe i perdorin shqiptaret jene te kohes se lashte iliro-pellazge dhe nuk eshte qudi qe ti kene perdorur edhe helenet e vjeter sepse thrraket iliret e greket e lashte rrjedhin nga Pellazget. Kete e ka vertetuar edhe Eqrem Qabej duke bere krahasimin e fjaleve pellazge dhe atyre shqipe. Celesha e bardhe tirqit dhe mintani me gajtana te zez jene origjinal shqiptare sepse asnje popull ne bote nuk i perdor.

----------


## s0ni

Shume teme interesante, ka ndonje me teper material mbi kete qe te lexojme?

----------

